# Jeremy Horn Retires



## Andrew Green (Sep 21, 2006)

Jeremy Horn has retired from MMA fighting. Well at least temporarily. After an astounding 98 fights and a record of 78-15-5, Horn has walked away from competition and will be taking at least a year off before possibly returning. During this time he will continue training fighters and will be very active in his teammate's preparations for upcoming bouts. 

There has been speculation that after his losses to Chuck Liddell and Matt Linland, Jeremy decided he needed time to re-focus and assess his future in the sport he has been fighting in since 1996.

We wish him the best and hope he returns soon.

http://www.graciefighter.com/


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 21, 2006)

[yt]XXK4gO7nGRg[/yt]


----------

